# Buddhist congresswoman sworn in with no book, calls for tolerance



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Buddhist congresswoman sworn in with no book, calls for tolerance*

Gannett News Service
Jan. 4, 2007 07:21 PM 


WASHINGTON - While a new, Muslim member of Congress sparked a controversy for taking his oath of office with a Quran instead of a Bible on Thursday, another new member who is Buddhist was sworn in with no book at all.

Rep. Mazie Hirono, a Hawaii Democrat who was raised in the Buddhist tradition but doesn't actively practice the religion, said, "I don't have a book. ... But I certainly believe in the precepts of Buddhism and that of tolerance of other religions and integrity and honesty."

Members of the House for the 110th Congress were sworn in en masse then had individual swearing-in ceremonies with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif. In many cases, members rest a hand on a Bible while taking the oath, but they're not required to do so.

Keith Ellison, a Minnesota Democrat and native of Detroit, took his oath on a Quran once owned by Thomas Jefferson. Prior to his taking the oath, he was criticized by Virginia Republican Virgil Goode, who warned of an influx of Muslims being elected to public office.

In an op-ed piece in USA TODAY, Goode wrote, "I believe that if we do not stop illegal immigration totally, reduce legal immigration and end diversity visas, we are leaving ourselves vulnerable to infiltration by those who want to mold the United States into the image of their religion, rather than working within the Judeo-Christian principles that have made us a beacon for freedom-loving persons around the world."

Of the controversy, Hirono said, "It's about time that we have people of other backgrounds and faiths in Congress. I think Keith Ellison really handled things well. I think that whole discussion, if you want to call it that, is good for our country.

"What happened to separation of church and state and religious tolerance? I believe in those things."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank God at my age I consider myself at least half dead.

Pray for our children and grandchildren. This country is losing it's identity and when that happens it is doomed to fail.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> This country is losing it's identity and when that happens it is doomed to fail.


:dito:


----------

